# 1965 door ledge and quarter reveal moldings



## twomedicine1 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am in need of the door ledge and quarter anodized aluminum moldings which the fuzzies attach to for the 1965 GTO hardtop. Any help would be appreciated. OPG has them for the 66 as does Ames and Year One but nothing for the 1965.. Convertible had stainless and they are repairable but the anodized aluminum cannot be repaired without leaving halos which will not work for a show quality auto. 
Thanks 
Steve


----------

